# Game films



## Speed (Aug 3, 2019)

Anyone have any tips for filming and editing games that I can do on my own that doesn't require breaking the bank? I am not a techie person, nor do I want to be. Our previous DPL team had games filmed but quite frankly the best film I had was from my iPhone. Would be used to send to college coaches.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 3, 2019)

I’ve been looking into various camera system options.  Camera is only about $300. Monitor is less than $100. 

I can’t figure out why a 16-20 foot tripod is almost $1,000
https://www.svtadvantage.net/store/p14/Package_1_-_Tournament_Traveler_4_(Camera_Pole_and_Tripod).html


----------



## Speed (Aug 4, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I’ve been looking into various camera system options.  Camera is only about $300. Monitor is less than $100.
> 
> I can’t figure out why a 16-20 foot tripod is almost $1,000
> https://www.svtadvantage.net/store/p14/Package_1_-_Tournament_Traveler_4_(Camera_Pole_and_Tripod).html


guaranteed scholarship I guess . thanks for the info


----------



## Overlap (Aug 5, 2019)

Speed said:


> Anyone have any tips for filming and editing games that I can do on my own that doesn't require breaking the bank? I am not a techie person, nor do I want to be. Our previous DPL team had games filmed but quite frankly the best film I had was from my iPhone. Would be used to send to college coaches.


Adobe Spark software is pretty user friendly, (It's part of Adobe Creative package), the software is about $230 if I remember correctly, there's a video tutorial that explains how to edit, place clip's etc., pretty simple, I just had to review the "how to" video the second year since I had forgotten a few things from the prior year. This works great if you have sim card video's or DVD's, just mark the times you need, once you pull all of the clips onto your highlight video, you can rearrange them any way you want and send them in a link or the entire highlight video. Our team split the cost on game filming so it was pretty cost effective.


----------



## algomez619 (Aug 13, 2019)

I use a Sony HDRCX675 camcoder bought used on ebay for ~150.00 and Magix VEGAS 16 for editing (used to be Sony) under 100.00.    The beefier your computer the less time rendering videos.  My home computer has a GTX1070 video card which does pretty well.  I record @ 1080p/60fps but I think 760p/60fps is fine .   Be warned,  once you post your first video everyone will expect it from then on....lol


----------



## carla hinkle (Aug 13, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I’ve been looking into various camera system options.  Camera is only about $300. Monitor is less than $100.
> 
> I can’t figure out why a 16-20 foot tripod is almost $1,000
> https://www.svtadvantage.net/store/p14/Package_1_-_Tournament_Traveler_4_(Camera_Pole_and_Tripod).html


I was exploring a video set up and wondered the same thing! The tripod is by far the most expensive part of the set up. Why??


----------



## redhood (Aug 13, 2019)

https://www.sportscopevideo.com/endzone-camera-wireless.php

If you're willing to spend a pretty penny


----------



## timbuck (Aug 13, 2019)

algomez619 said:


> I use a Sony HDRCX675 camcoder bought used on ebay for ~150.00 and Magix VEGAS 16 for editing (used to be Sony) under 100.00.    The beefier your computer the less time rendering videos.  My home computer has a GTX1070 video card which does pretty well.  I record @ 1080p/60fps but I think 760p/60fps is fine .   Be warned,  once you post your first video everyone will expect it from then on....lol


What do you mount the camera on?  How high?


----------



## timbuck (Aug 13, 2019)

This looks really, really cool.
https://www.traceup.com/
I met with them via conference call last week.  I dont think it's within our budget right now.  But gonna work on trying to see if we can find a way to fund it.


----------



## algomez619 (Aug 13, 2019)

timbuck said:


> What do you mount the camera on?  How high?


I use one of these: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E5AE80E/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I found stands to be in my way and parents kept walking in front.   I can move around more readily with just the hand grip.

Here is an example of a highlight video:


----------



## timbuck (Aug 13, 2019)

Do you hold it all game?  
Do you keep it running during stoppages?
Are you doing this for the team or for individual player highlights?

Asking because I’d like to use something that shows a bit for of the field for tactical analysis. 
But still be able to cut a highlight tape for a kid.


----------



## algomez619 (Aug 14, 2019)

I hold it all game but it's not that bad once you get used to it.  I have the camera in one hand and an umbrella for shade in the other. 

I only record while the ball is in play.   I follow the ball and "try" to maintain it in the middle of the screen.

I record this for the team.  The main reason being that alot of the parents could not see their kids because they had to work.  The coach also uses it for tactical analysis, I suppose.

The other camera I use (back up) is the Sony HDR-CX440.  It  does a good job with stability and records with similar quality as the 675.

Hope that helps.

QUOTE="timbuck, post: 281345, member: 29"]Do you hold it all game?
Do you keep it running during stoppages?
Are you doing this for the team or for individual player highlights?

Asking because I’d like to use something that shows a bit for of the field for tactical analysis.
But still be able to cut a highlight tape for a kid.[/QUOTE]


----------



## TigresFan (Aug 14, 2019)

Speed said:


> Anyone have any tips for filming and editing games that I can do on my own that doesn't require breaking the bank? I am not a techie person, nor do I want to be. Our previous DPL team had games filmed but quite frankly the best film I had was from my iPhone. Would be used to send to college coaches.


Hudl is amazing.  If your film footage wasn't the best, maybe the equipment was faulty? I can't complain about Hudl.


----------



## Poconos (Aug 15, 2019)

Speed said:


> Anyone have any tips for filming and editing games that I can do on my own that doesn't require breaking the bank? I am not a techie person, nor do I want to be. Our previous DPL team had games filmed but quite frankly the best film I had was from my iPhone. Would be used to send to college coaches.


ooh, i'd love an answer to this as well.  still frames are nice, but the parents i deal with usually want to "relive" the moments.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Aug 15, 2019)

I tried to film early on and later all of our DA games were filmed.  Frankly the only value of the film was when we needed to send some clips to my dd college for their media release.   Not sure if any college coaches ever watched any of our film.   The coaches we talked to in the recruiting process said they did not watch film, they watched girls play games in person and they talked to the girl's coaches.   I believe all of the endless hours I did of filming was just a waste of time.  Wish I had just relaxed and watched those games instead.


----------



## MarkM (Aug 15, 2019)

Simisoccerfan said:


> I tried to film early on and later all of our DA games were filmed.  Frankly the only value of the film was when we needed to send some clips to my dd college for their media release.   Not sure if any college coaches ever watched any of our film.   The coaches we talked to in the recruiting process said they did not watch film, they watched girls play games in person and they talked to the girl's coaches.   I believe all of the endless hours I did of filming was just a waste of time.  Wish I had just relaxed and watched those games instead.


A player watching film is invaluable to their development.  Your DA team didn't watch film?


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Aug 15, 2019)

MarkM said:


> A player watching film is invaluable to their development.  Your DA team didn't watch film?


 Yes.  I talking about it being worthless as a parent to spend the time filming.


----------

